# Gaggia Classic steaming milk



## liesnl

Hi,

I have had lots of go's at steaming milk with my Gaggia Classic (Rancilio Silvia upgrade), but I have not had any luck at all. I am switching the steam button on, waiting till the light comes on, then I purge to let out the water. I then place the nozzle in the milk, but that's where it goes wrong, I can't seem to get that whirlpool effect. Is there a step by step guide anywhere on the forum, I have looked, but can't find anything. Thanks.


----------



## Eyedee

Just do a search for "Milk Steaming" and you will find loads of info and discussions.

Ian


----------



## StuartS

I don't wait for the light to come on. When the light is on, the boiler is off and i have found that the steam runs out more quickly.

If you can time it so that you start steaming a few secs before the light comes on, the boiler will stay on and give you a bit more steam. In practice, i pull a shot, flick the steam switch (light goes out), wait about 10-15s, purge the wand for a second or two then shut the steam off. Wait another 10s or so and start steaming the milk. This gives a decent steam power and flow for long enough to steam 200ml milk.

if you are learning to steam milk, shorten the times above and the steam power will start off low and build up making it easier to control.

after steaming milk, switch off the steam switch and hit the brew switch to flush water through the group head (steam will come out for a second or two) then switch the machine off.

for steaming technique see youtube


----------



## cracker666

About the same,

When steaming put tip in and lift until you get the paper tearing sound, then I tilt the jug to change angle and hit the "G SPOT" to get the amount of microfoam, then plunge a little deeper until upto temp.

Clean, and tamp milk swirling it in the jug.


----------



## fenix

The video in this post is using the same kit as you (and me), worth a watch, and a listen.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22388-How-to-make-the-prefect-latte&highlight=latte


----------



## alip_93

The jug you are using will also make a difference. A smaller jug will require less steam power to get a swirl going. One of the problems with a single boiler machine is they usually run out of steam quite quickly!


----------



## liesnl

Thanks everyone, all your comments and videos are very helpful! Just looking at getting a proper jug. What size would be best for learning. Was thinking either a 350ml or 600ml. It is usually just me who has a flat white or cappuccino, but sometimes I will need to make 2 milky drinks. Thanks!


----------



## alip_93

Get a 350ml black Teflon jug. Works a treat if mostly doing 1 serving. You'll struggle to get the steam wand to touch the milk in a 600ml if doing milk for a single flat white.


----------



## Dallah

I had been told by a couple of people that the Gaggia Classic just wasn't up to producing microfoam for flat whites. As this is what I drink the most of, it obviously put me off a bit. I take it that I've been misinformed and that it will make me my flat white.


----------



## DoubleShot

You only need to watch Epic_Espresso's videos to see it is deffo possible to produce great microfoam using a Gaggia Classic. Currently puts my attempts using an Expobar Brewtus IV DB to shame!


----------



## Dallah

Shh. Don't let my girlfriend hear that its the workman and not the tool or I will never be able to buy or upgrade any kit  I'm trying to convince her that I need an Kees van der Westen Speedster. Know anyone who wants to buy a kidney?


----------



## StuartS

The Classic is capable of producing more than enough steam. I normally steam 200ml milk for a large drink or two smaller ones and i can get nicely textured milk for latte art or more frothy milk for a cappa.

it is a single boiler machine so when you have finished steaming you need to fill the boiler again and it takes time to reach temperature again. I would say at least 5 mins to be ready for the next drink. If you are making several drinks, its not ideal.


----------



## alip_93

StuartS said:


> The Classic is capable of producing more than enough steam. I normally steam 200ml milk for a large drink or two smaller ones and i can get nicely textured milk for latte art or more frothy milk for a cappa.
> 
> it is a single boiler machine so when you have finished steaming you need to fill the boiler again and it takes time to reach temperature again. I would say at least 5 mins to be ready for the next drink. If you are making several drinks, its not ideal.


Mine always runs out and loses power before I can get a roll going. End up with some big bubbles on top that I scoop out with a spoon. Maybe it's user error?


----------



## StuartS

Are you using a silvia wand? Big bubbles means you have the steam nozzle out of the milk. Start with the nozzle submerged and lift it up so the steam just breaks the surface. You will hear a tsk tsk sound as the air in drawn in. The position of the nozzle is critical. Too low and you will not stretch the milk, too high and you will blast the milk around creating large bubbles. It takes alot of practice to get this right.

I normally stretch the milk to 30 deg for a latte and 40 deg for a cappa. Then fully submerge the nozzle and get it swirling which gets the right texture.

don't wait for the light to come on before steaming.

i read earlier that you are steaming in a 350ml pitcher so quite a bit less milk than me - you should have no problems with steam power or quantity.


----------



## alip_93

Yeah with the silvia. I'm wondering whether too much steam is coming out too fast on mine which is causing the bubbles and the inability to get a swirl going. I get bubbles no matter how careful I am at the surface of the milk.


----------



## StuartS

After brewing you shot, flick the steam switch and then purge the wand (water spits out) for no more than a couple of seconds. The steam power at this stage is low so if you start steaming now you should be able to control it. The power will build up so by the time you have stretched the milk there will be plenty of power for swirling.


----------

